# Anybody experience loose stools before bfp?



## Felix26

Hia ladies,

I've been experiencing loose stools/diarrhea for the past 5 days, usually first thing in the morning, within half an hour of waking and again later in the day after evening meal usually, 2 days ago it was immediatly after eating a meal. Also experiencing nausea alot throughout the day. No other poop - loose or otherwise throughout the whole day, so i don't think its a bug. 

I've read some posts about this being an early symptom, has anybody experienced this? (Af is due in about 5 days)


Thanks in advance xx


----------



## flowermum

With all of my pregnancies I have had the scoots at the start, its how I knew I was pregnant before I missed a period lol

I hope this is a good sign for you :thumbup: GL!


----------



## Felix26

Thanks so much for your reply, lets hope so but all negative tests so far :-(


----------



## new_mrs_c

I had the same problem about a week before I got my BFP and it was really the only 'symptom' I had, good luck!


----------



## laura3103

Yeap I did got my BFP yesterday afternoon and I was 2 dates late for my period


----------



## 30pkfr

I had a loose stool, never ever had one in my life before apart from now being pregnant, and i wasnt ill at the time of it, but i had already found out i was pregnant, although it was early on id say around 7 weeks :) so hope its a good sign for you! Keep us updated & good luck xxx


----------



## Felix26

Thanks ladies, still a little hopeful, and i'm so nauseous too x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Both times I've been pregnant I have had a sudden and one-off bout of diarrhoea the morning before a BFP showed up on a FRER. I sometimes wonder if it is to do with bean nestling in and causing my body to have a sudden clear out?

As a general rule of thumb, I never have diarrhoea unless it's alongside a sickness bug, so it's definitely unusual for me, and one of the only symptoms I had that made me suspect I might be pregnant this month (other than AF being 1 day late).

Now however, I am the total opposite and completely bunged up! Daft bodies huh!

Hope that helps hun x


----------



## mhk425

I had diarrhea for only about an hour around the day that I'm assuming implantation happened. I remember googling if that was a symptom at the time. Don't know if it was related, but it hadn't happened previously!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I always used to get it before AF but with my pregnancy it hasn't stopped, constant loose stools (sorry tmi). Hope you get your bfp xx


----------

